# Best non-slip reins for hunting?



## TGM (31 October 2009)

What do you find best - rubber, continental web or something else?  Daughter had a fab time hunting this week, but found she kept losing her grip on the reins (laced leather).  I have some continental web ones she can use instead, but do you think rubber is best for grip?


----------



## Carsmore (31 October 2009)

I find continental reins best personally as if your horse gets a really sweaty neck the rubber ones are too slippy. I even tried some of them eventa rubbers reins but didnt like them.


----------



## Maesfen (31 October 2009)

I prefer continental web but you could also get some thicker leather reins and have the same type of stops sewn on too.  I don't like rubber ones at all, they always blister me, same as plaited leather do.


----------



## TGM (31 October 2009)

Thanks guys, will dig out the continental webs then!


----------



## Carsmore (31 October 2009)

Glad to hear that your daughter had a fab time!


----------



## chestnut cob (31 October 2009)

Rubber, always.  I can't keep hold of anything else.  I use two reins (pelham) and mostly need the top ring so I have those as my rubber with plain on the curb rein.

Good to hear Sprog had a good day :grin:


----------



## CrazyMare (31 October 2009)

Pretty much the same as Chestnut Cob - except I have half rubber top reins, and plain curb reins. I always wear Roeckl (sp) gloves and find this the best combination.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (31 October 2009)

bio grip reins are amazing quite expensive but really good hold on them


----------



## JenHunt (3 November 2009)

I hunt Ron in double reins, the curb rein is plain leather and the bradoon rein is leather with a half rubber lining. 

I wear the roeckel chester gloves, and the combination of the reins and gloves works brilliantly.... and Ron really is a sweaty minger!


----------

